# Eine neue Herausforderung!



## chris84 (31. Juli 2005)

Für die Freaks hier: ich hab ne neue Herausforderung gefunden!
ich war heut mal wieder auf der Halde in Ensdorf. Da gibt ja dieses letzte Stück am Förderband entlang, das recht steil, aber machbar ist (eigentlich sogar recht problemlos)
Heut hab ich jetzt nen scheinbar recht neuen Weg gefunden, der auf den Tafeln dort als Steil bezeichnet wird. Dabei gehts fast von unten an entlang des Förderbandes bis oben hin. Ich habs versucht (ok, ich hatte schon 60km in den Beinen, gerade schön warmgefahren   ), es war einfach zu steil! und es ist lang! an der Kraft hats bei mir nicht gelegen, es waren auch nur wenige Meter die gefehlt haben, aber das war so steil dass ichs nicht geschafft habe das Bike in der Balance zu halten!

ich werd jetzt keinen Kasten Bier dorthinschleppen    
aber der der da hochkommt in einem ohne Abzusetzen, vor dem hab ich Respekt     

wie wärs mit einem Versuch? wer is dabei, und wann?
Diese Woche kann ich Mi+Do, und vielleicht am Wochenende, das is aber noch net klar weil ich am Saarspektakel Drachenboot fahren werde.

Mi+Do will ich so oder so auf jeden Fall fahren, ich arbeite bis viertel nach 4, wär also so ab halb 6 Startklar! Mittwoch Halde, Donnerstag ne kleine Tour (längstens bis es dunkel wird ) 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## stefansls (31. Juli 2005)

Nabend! erstmal: sorry Chris das ich dir nit zurücksmst hab. Hatte heut ne 106 km Asphalteinheit eingelegt und bin um 9 uhr schon gestartet.
Die Sache mit dem Steilstück iss ganz schön Hardcore. Ich bin froh wenn ich manchmal (bis jetzt 2mal) das Steilstück an den Loren vorbei hochkomm. Der, der es schafft hat ebenfalls meinen Respekt und zwar bis in die Steinzeit. Ich bin am Mittwoch auf jeden fall dabei und werde den Hillclimb - Contest Dokumentieren. 
N8 
Stefan!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (1. August 2005)

Das obere Stück habe ich bisher 4mal versucht und 3 mal geschafft.
Da merkt man schon was   
Da ich für jede Herausforderung zu haben bin , werde ich mich beteiligen.   
Ich mach am Mittwoch um 5 Schluss und bin um ca. 17:30 am Eingang auf der Schwimmbadseite.
Würde das bei Euch passen?


----------



## chris84 (1. August 2005)

17:30Uhr is bei mir wahrscheinlich zu früh...
wenn ich morgen aber ein stündchen länger mache kann ich mittwoch ein stündchen früher gehn, dann könnts hinhauen. Stimmen wir die entgültige Zeit am Mittwoch morgen ab. Ich kann auf der Arbeit ins Internet...

Dich treffen wir dann am Eingang (es gibt glaub ich nur einen, oder?)
StefanSLS is auch auf jeden Fall dabei, wir werden ab Schwarzenholz zusammen durch den Wald kommen. 

Traut sich von den anderen keiner?   

Gruß
Chris


----------



## leeqwar (1. August 2005)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> Traut sich von den anderen keiner?



wie wäre es mit folgender herausforderung: wer schafft es am samstag 5-6 mal am schnellsten die lange auffahrt im freisener wald hochzukommen ? bei den wetteraussichten bevorzugt im laufstil...


----------



## chris84 (1. August 2005)

können wir auch mal machen... aber 5 bis 6 mal? Rennen sind eigentlich nicht so mein ding...    

und was habt ihr nur immer mit dem Wetter am WE? das wird ja wohl super mit angenehmen Temperaturen!

Eigentlich interessiert mich nur ob das ding in Ensdorf überhaupt irgendwie zu fahren ist! dann hätt ich nämlich nen Ansporn da so oft hinzufahren bis ich hoch komme 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## leeqwar (1. August 2005)

naja, das war eher ein wink mit dem zaunpfahl, dass es diese woche bei mir nicht geht, da ich am samstag wenigstens mit würde letzter werden will. schonen ist angesagt.  

das mit dem wetter glaub ich erst wenn ich am samstag mittag auf der strecke bin. da sitzen die erinnerungen an letztes jahr noch zu tief. aber geil war es ja eigentlich schon im schlamm


----------



## Einheimischer (1. August 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> naja, das war eher ein wink mit dem zaunpfahl, dass es diese woche bei mir nicht geht, da ich am samstag wenigstens mit würde letzter werden will. schonen ist angesagt.
> 
> das mit dem wetter glaub ich erst wenn ich am samstag mittag auf der strecke bin. da sitzen die erinnerungen an letztes jahr noch zu tief. aber geil war es ja eigentlich schon im schlamm



Du brauchst jetzt hier gar nicht so zu trommeln, ich fahr dich am Samstag in Grund und Boden, mit oder ohne Schlamm und ich will, dass du dich wehrst 

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (2. August 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Du brauchst jetzt hier gar nicht so zu trommeln, ich fahr dich am Samstag in Grund und Boden, mit oder ohne Schlamm und ich will, dass du dich wehrst
> 
> Grüße.









kannst du voll haken. du wirst aufgeben !   und die halde komm ich demnächst auch weiter hoch als du !


----------



## Einheimischer (2. August 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du voll haken. du wirst aufgeben !   und die halde komm ich demnächst auch weiter hoch als du !








Niemals, dass ist die vorletzte Gelegenheit dich dieses Jahr in einem Rennen zu schlagen - nächste Saison hast du eh keine Chance mehr! 
Die Halde kannste von mir aus hoch und runter fahren bis dir schlecht ist... da streng ich mich doch nicht für an, wenns da noch nichtmal Bier für gibt     

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (2. August 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (2. August 2005)

auf dem wird demnächst sogar in saarbrooklyn gespielt


----------



## chris84 (2. August 2005)

Jetzt langts aber!  
hier einfach so meinen Tread zuzuspammen    

 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Maui (2. August 2005)

ich hab auch schon versucht da Oben hinzukommen .
hat auch ohne Bierkasten geklapt aber ohne meinen Spezialsicherheitshelm würd ich das nicht tun.


----------



## chris84 (2. August 2005)

wenn ich so ein bike hätte wie du würd ich auch so nen Helm anziehen wenns bergauf geht      


und jetzt hört doch mal auf meinen Tread zu vergewaltigen!


----------



## Maui (2. August 2005)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich so ein bike hätte wie du würd ich auch so nen Helm anziehen wenns bergauf geht
> 
> 
> und jetzt hört doch mal auf meinen Tread zu vergewaltigen!




bei mir gehts aber nit bergauf , zumindest nit mitm Bike  
so ein bike? tsss... Konkursmasse


----------



## leeqwar (2. August 2005)

mit einem downhill-bike muss man einfach nur rückwärts den berg hoch fahren. weiss ja wohl jeder. du fährst wohl noch nicht so lange...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (2. August 2005)

Nochmal zur Sache
Ich werde definitiv um17:30 am Eingang stehen.
Später geht bei mir schlecht, da ich bis 19:00 zurück sein muß.
Ansonsten war ich heute schon mal heimlich trainieren und ich kann euch sagen das ist der absolute Hammer.   
Ich glaube nicht , daß es so eine Auffahrt mit dem Panorama im Rücken und dem Berg im Gesicht im Saarland noch irgendwo gibt.
Wäre die ideale Arena für einen Uphill Wettbewerb wie in Hauenstein,
Naja die Förderbänder nebenan stören noch leicht .  
Ich kann morgen früh nicht mehr reinschauen, wenns nicht klappt dann ein anderes mal.


----------



## Limit83 (2. August 2005)

Würds auch gern mal versuchen! Wer aus SB wäre denn noch dabei? Könnten ja einen weiteren Treffpunkt in der Innenstadt oder an der Uni vereinbaren? Denn ich weiß nicht wo das ist oder sein soll.


----------



## chris84 (2. August 2005)

also: 
17:30Uhr haut hin!
Ich hab heut ne Stunde länger gemacht, kann deshalb morgen um viertel nach 3 Schicht machen. StefanSLS sammele ich unterwegs aufm Weg auf (der kriegt noch ne PN)

@limit: eigentlich ist da von SB aus recht leicht hinzukommen!
du fährst einfach an der Saar entlang, bis zu der grünen Brücke zwischen Ensdorf und Lisdorf. da fährst du runter richtung Endsdorf, dann kommt ein kleiner Kreisel. an dem links raus richtung SLS und etwa 200m weiter wieder rechts rein Richtung Schwalbach/Hülzweiler. Dann kommst du direkt zum Eingang, der befindet sich links direkt bevor die Straße in den Wald geht. Is eigentlich kaum zu verfehlen! Ansonsten einfach immer ausschau nach dem großen Berg halten    

Ich fasse zusammen: Treffpunkt morgen 17:30 Eingang Halde (befindet sich südlich der Halde) 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## zeitweiser (2. August 2005)

Limit
Ich kann alle SB ler ab der Bouser Brücke zur Halde führen wenn notwendig.
Seid bitte zwischen 17:05 und 17:10 unter der Brücke Ich komme aus Wadgassen auf den Radweg.
Bis Dann.


----------



## Limit83 (2. August 2005)

Ich werds wohl mal versuchen zu finden. Sonst keiner mit dabei?


----------



## Limit83 (2. August 2005)

zeitweiser schrieb:
			
		

> Limit
> Ich kann alle SB ler ab der Bouser Brücke zur Halde führen wenn notwendig.
> Seid bitte zwischen 17:05 und 17:10 unter der Brücke Ich komme aus Wadgassen auf den Radweg.
> Bis Dann.


Alles klar, 17.05 Uhr unter der Bouser Brücke!!! Bis dann!


----------



## zeitweiser (3. August 2005)

geht klar


----------



## zeitweiser (3. August 2005)

Hab mal ein paar Bilder vom ersten Ensdorfer Uphillrace in mein Album hinzugefügt.   
Hat sich wieder mal echt gelohnt mit Euch ne Tour zu machen.


----------



## chris84 (3. August 2005)

jo, super Tour! der Berg is noch nicht bezwungen   
nach St. Ingbert versuch ichs nochmal!   

der Rest der Tour war auch super! 

@zeitweiser: klasse Bilder! ich denke man sieht schon ganz gut wie steil es ist... ne nahaufnahme vom Kampf an der Rampe wär mal net schlecht gewesen, so von der seite   

wo bleiben denn die Bilder von StefanSLS?   

Gruß
Chris


----------



## stefansls (4. August 2005)

Die Bilder sind auch schon in meinem Album !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (4. August 2005)

Hey Leute!
War mal wieder super was neues zu entdecken. Da ich momentan nicht wirklich in Höchstform bin war schon eine verdammt anstrengende Tour für mich!
Aber der Anstieg ist wirklich der Hammer! Durchgehen Puls über 190 nur um da hochzukommen, dabei sind das gerade mal ca. 300m und 100Hm   Ist aber alles absolut fahrbar. Man muss halt nur genügend Power haben.   
Gruß Limit!


----------



## zeitweiser (4. August 2005)

Das Projekt sollten wir weiterverfolgen .  
Bei euerm Tempo ist es schon schwer am Hang überhaupt ein Bild zu machen
Chris beim nächsten Mal fahre ich vor und mach noch ein paar Bilder von der Seite ,damit im Hintergrund nicht nur die Kappesfelder zu sehn sind.
 
Limit was ist mit dem Werkzeug?


----------



## Limit83 (4. August 2005)

zeitweiser schrieb:
			
		

> Das Projekt sollten wir weiterverfolgen .
> Bei euerm Tempo ist es schon schwer am Hang überhaupt ein Bild zu machen
> Chris beim nächsten Mal fahre ich vor und mach noch ein paar Bilder von der Seite ,damit im Hintergrund nicht nur die Kappesfelder zu sehn sind.
> 
> Limit was ist mit dem Werkzeug?


Habs mir kurzzeitig in einem befreundeten Radladen besorgt. Kann es passieren, wenn ich zu fest zuziehe, dass die Lager nicht super leicht laufen, oder ist das normal, da selbige am Anfang erst eingefahren werden müssen und sich das Fett erst noch verteilen muss? Eins von beidem wird wohl der Fall sein.


----------



## Einheimischer (4. August 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Habs mir kurzzeitig in einem befreundeten Radladen besorgt. Kann es passieren, wenn ich zu fest zuziehe, dass die Lager nicht super leicht laufen, oder ist das normal, da selbige am Anfang erst eingefahren werden müssen und sich das Fett erst noch verteilen muss? Eins von beidem wird wohl der Fall sein.



Ich denke du redest von einer XT Kurbel mit Integralinnenlager? Die sind etwas schwergängiger als die alten Octalink- oder Isislager, dass gibt sich zwar noch etwas, wird aber nicht so leichtgängig werden wie die vorgenannten Lager. Hat mich am Anfang auch etwas irritiert, stört aber im Fahrbetrieb nicht weiter, ausserdem bei den Wattzahlen die du trittst, kann dir dass sowieso egal sein   

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (5. August 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke du redest von einer XT Kurbel mit Integralinnenlager? Die sind etwas schwergängiger als die alten Octalink- oder Isislager, dass gibt sich zwar noch etwas, wird aber nicht so leichtgängig werden wie die vorgenannten Lager. Hat mich am Anfang auch etwas irritiert, stört aber im Fahrbetrieb nicht weiter, ausserdem bei den Wattzahlen die du trittst, kann dir dass sowieso egal sein
> 
> Grüße.


Ja genau, davon rede ich, und ist mir beim fahren wirklich nicht aufgefallen, nur als ich die kette gewechselt habe, hab ich irgendwas vermisst, wusste anfangs nicht wirklich was. Bis mir einfiel, dass die kurbel sich nicht gedreht hat, so dass ein arm nach unten hängt, sondern auch ohne halt der kette in einer x-beliebigen position stehen blieb. Gut, sie dreht sich ganz gut, aber 100%ig zufrieden bin ich nicht... Naja, mal schauen wie sehr sich das noch legt. Und im Kampf um die Plätze zählt jedes Watt!


----------



## Einheimischer (5. August 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja genau, davon rede ich, und ist mir beim fahren wirklich nicht aufgefallen, nur als ich die kette gewechselt habe, hab ich irgendwas vermisst, wusste anfangs nicht wirklich was. Bis mir einfiel, dass die kurbel sich nicht gedreht hat, so dass ein arm nach unten hängt, sondern auch ohne halt der kette in einer x-beliebigen position stehen blieb. Gut, sie dreht sich ganz gut, aber 100%ig zufrieden bin ich nicht... Naja, mal schauen wie sehr sich das noch legt. Und im Kampf um die Plätze zählt jedes Watt!



Die "Schwergängigkeit" liegt meiner Meinung nach an den (guten) Dichtungen, ich würde mir keine Sorgen darüber machen, liegt bestimmt im Milliwatt Bereich.

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (5. August 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Die "Schwergängigkeit" liegt meiner Meinung nach an den (guten) Dichtungen, ich würde mir keine Sorgen darüber machen, liegt bestimmt im Milliwatt Bereich.
> 
> Grüße.


   Milliwatt? Milliwatt? Milliwatt?


----------



## zeitweiser (19. September 2005)

Ich werde am Mittwoch mit 3 Ersttätern die Herausforderung  nochmals probieren.
Start ist um 16:00 in Wadgassen.
Am Eingang zur Halde werden wir gegen 16:30 sein.
Danach gemütliche Runde über Püttlingen zurück nach Wadgassen
Wer kommt noch mit.


----------



## Limit83 (19. September 2005)

zeitweiser schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde am Mittwoch mit 3 Ersttätern die Herausforderung  nochmals probieren.
> Start ist um 16:00 in Wadgassen.
> Am Eingang zur Halde werden wir gegen 16:30 sein.
> Danach gemütliche Runde über Püttlingen zurück nach Wadgassen
> Wer kommt noch mit.


Mmhhh... Ich glaub kaum, dass ich das mit der momentanen Übersetzung von 26 - 32 und meiner miserablen Form schaffe. Aber vielleicht schau ich auch mal vorbei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (19. September 2005)

hmm, davon haben Stefan und ich vorhin auf ner kleinen Tour noch gesprochen... ich wollt das ding nach St. Ingbert ja wieder in Angriff nehmen...
Aber erstens is 16:30 zu früh und zweitens hauts bei mir die Woche eh nicht hin... mal sehen, vielleicht nächste Woche...

Gruß
Chris


----------



## agent_smith (20. September 2005)

hi
ich wäre morgen prinzipiell auch gerne dabei. weiß nur nicht wie ich nach wadgassen kommen soll... 
evtl gemeinsam ab püttlingen rü[email protected]?
oder bist du schon in wadgasssen? dann könnte man sich ja ggf auch später im raum püttlingen treffen, denke dann ist stefansls auch dabei...

mfg timo


----------



## zeitweiser (20. September 2005)

@agent smith
Wir starten dann  16:00 nach der Arbeit in Wadgassen und fahren  über HRH und Püttlingen zur Autobahnbrücke Schwarzenholz Ankunft an der Autobahnbrücke  Schwarzenholz als Treffpunkt dann um
ca.17:00 von dort dann zur Halde  Ensdorf ca. 17:30 am Eingang der Halde.
@Limit bitte neue Treffzeit am Haldeneingang beachten.
Werde morgen früh vor der Arbeit nochmal reinschauen  wer alles mitkommt.
Stefan wie siehts aus?
@Chris vielleicht geht die Uhrzeit ja bei dir!!


----------



## Limit83 (20. September 2005)

zeitweiser schrieb:
			
		

> @agent smith
> Wir starten dann  16:00 nach der Arbeit in Wadgassen und fahren  über HRH und Püttlingen zur Autobahnbrücke Schwarzenholz Ankunft an der Autobahnbrücke  Schwarzenholz als Treffpunkt dann um
> ca.17:00 von dort dann zur Halde  Ensdorf ca. 17:30 am Eingang der Halde.
> @Limit bitte neue Treffzeit am Haldeneingang beachten.
> ...


Alles klar, falls nichts dazwischen kommt werde ich rübergerollt kommen. Mein Knie hat heut zum Glück wieder Ruhe gegeben, aber wirklkich fit bin ich nicht...


----------



## chris84 (20. September 2005)

ich weiß es noch nicht   

wird kurzfristig... aber ich denke eher nicht, hab im moment irgendwie zu viel am kopf... Donnerstag geh ich vielleicht ein ründchen drehen...

ich hät mitm Motorradfahren net anfangen sollen   

Gruß
Chris


----------



## agent_smith (20. September 2005)

hi! wunderbar! ich komme dann um 1700 an die autobahnbrücke, werde wohl vorher noch die püttlinger halde 'überrollen' ...
bis dann! 
lg timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (21. September 2005)

o.k.
ca.17:00 Autobahnbrücke Schwarzenholz
ca.17:30 am Haldeneingang Ensdorf
Bis dann


----------



## stefansls (21. September 2005)

Okay ! Ich versuche auch um 17:00 uhr an der Brücke zu sein. Falls ich es nicht schaffe klink ich mich ein wenn Ihr zurück nach Püttlingen fahrt. Ich ruf Dich dann an agent_smith.


----------



## chris84 (21. September 2005)

vielleicht hauts bei mir doch hin mit 17Uhr Autobahnbrücke... 

ich meld mich heut mittag kurz vor feierabend wieder, kommt drauf an wann ich hier raus komme! länger als 5min braucht ihr aber in keinem Fall zu warten! 

soll ich licht mitholen oder schaff ichs vor Einbruch der dunkelheit wieder bis nach hause?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Limit83 (21. September 2005)

Hey Leute!
Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich vorbeischaue. Hab heut wenig Motivation zum Radfahren... Also nicht auf mich warten! Wünsche euch aber viel Erfolg!
Gruß


----------



## Einheimischer (21. September 2005)

Uiuiui is das steil, für sowas fehlt mir einfach die Kraft, aber grundsätzlich machbar ist das schon. Wenn die Anreise nicht wär, würd ich das mal öfter probieren, hätte bestimmt 'nen tollen Trainingseffekt, allerdings noch mehr zünden würden wohl die 110km hin und zurück.  
Die wenigen Bilder die ich gemacht hab, stell ich irgendwann auf meine Hompage, hier schon mal eins als Vorgeschmack:







 Der leeqwar - nur Blödsinn im Kopp  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (21. September 2005)

ich vermute, am allermeisten würde wohl das eis "zünden", das jedesmal vorm einkaufsmarkt gegessen werden würde.


----------



## Limit83 (21. September 2005)

Hatte heute so wenig Druck auf dem Pedal, dass ich erst garkeine Lust hatte zur Halde zu fahren, da bin ich lieber die Bomberabfahrt nach Reichenbrunn komplett runter... @Eh: Da wo du letztens dein Rad oben vergessen hast...    Geil wars!    Adrenalin pur!     

Hat einer die Halde bezwungen? 
Top Pic!


----------



## Einheimischer (21. September 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte heute so wenig Druck auf dem Pedal, dass ich erst garkeine Lust hatte zur Halde zu fahren, da bin ich lieber die Bomberabfahrt nach Reichenbrunn komplett runter... @Eh: Da wo du letztens dein Rad oben vergessen hast...    Geil wars!    Adrenalin pur!
> 
> Hat einer die Halde bezwungen?
> Top Pic!



Erinner mich nicht da drann  Ich hab auch mal versucht dort ganz runterzufahren, bin aber an der zweiten Stufe kläglich gescheitert  
Bezwungen hat das Ding keiner, leeqwar ist am weitesten gekommen.

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (21. September 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat einer die Halde bezwungen?



sagen wir mal so. ich kam deiner weite recht nahe. vielleicht zählt ja noch ein semi-slick-bonus ?   
wir haben uns heute eine kleine bomberabfahrt selber gebaut...


----------



## chris84 (21. September 2005)

nö, das mistding is immer noch net bezwungen! 

ich war heut aber völlig am limit da rauf (oder sogar drüber?) mit tut der Hals jetzt noch weh, wenn das net HFmax war weiß ich nix mehr...

ich bin aber immer noch der Ansicht dass das ding zu schaffen sein muss! 

@leequar: das Bild ist sau geil! ich hab mich schlapp gelacht!     

ich bin mal auf das Filmchen gespannt wenns denn was geworden ist!

Wetter war aber echt supergeil heut! und auf den letzten paar metern brauchte ich auch es licht noch, wenns auch bei mir nur 50km waren. 

@einheimischer+leequar: wie seit ihr denn zurück gefahren? der direkte weg war das aber wohl net   

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (21. September 2005)

Na dann haben wir ja noch ein paar Kandidaten fürs das HSSP Fahrtechniktraining! =2&tx_cbooking_pi1[showUid]=701]Hier!


----------



## LoR_1 (21. September 2005)

Neue Herausforderung?
Halde RUNTERfahren?
Techniktraining?

Ich war lange nicht mehr hier drin...
ähm... worum gehts?


----------



## Limit83 (21. September 2005)

LoR_1 schrieb:
			
		

> Neue Herausforderung?
> Halde RUNTERfahren?
> Techniktraining?
> 
> ...


Hey LoR_1!
Leider nix für dich dabei! Es handelt sich um eine neue Herausforderung im Halde HOCH fahren! Und um ein Techniktrainingsangebot für ANFÄNGER!
Tut mir leid!


----------



## leeqwar (21. September 2005)

LoR_1 schrieb:
			
		

> Neue Herausforderung?
> Halde RUNTERfahren?
> Techniktraining?
> 
> ...



für dich habe ich die ganze zeit aber auch noch eine halde für RUNTER zu fahren ! musst dich nur melden, wann du zeit hast ...


----------



## chris84 (21. September 2005)

@lor_1: ui, dass du dich hier mal wieder blicken lässt... wird höchste zeit dass wir mal wieder fahren gehn! is der Netzbachweihertreff eigentlich noch aktiv?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## leeqwar (22. September 2005)

wer waren eigentlich die ganzen leute gestern ? haben die alle hier im forum mitgelesen ?
den kameramann hätte ich gerne noch mit fragen durchlöchert. ist der auch hier ? gibts was zu sehen ? die qualität eines hd-rekorders würde mich mal interessieren.
und wer war das, der eigentlich nur noch 3 mal hätte die kurbel rumdrehen müssen, um ein stück weiter zu fahren als ich ?
fragen über fragen...


----------



## zeitweiser (22. September 2005)

Man sieht daß dem Chris sein Thread reizt.  
Aus dem aktiven forum haben nicht mehr viele gefehlt
Der Kameramann war ein Arbeitskollege von mir aus dem neu gegründeten Marvision Biketeam.
Über den gedrehten Film gibts zur Zeit nur die Info, daß die Qualität noch nicht zufriedenstellend ist.Wenns was zum anschauen gibt werde ich es euch mitteilen.
Wir sind eine zur Zeit fünfköpfige Gruppe von Arbeitskollegen, die alle die gleiche Krankheit haben wie ihr alle hier.
Einmal in der Woche drehen wir abends nach der Arbeit eine Runde.
Von dieser Gruppe bin nur ich im Forum aktiv.
@Leeqwar Hatte der ein rotes Trikot und ein schwarzes Canyon ?
Die Idee von einem Hillclimb Wettbewerb kann ich mir an dieser Steigung immer besser vorstellen.
Ist das eigentlich vergleichbar mit Hauenstein?
Oder gehts da noch heftiger ab?


----------



## Limit83 (22. September 2005)

Es gibt einen Film? Und ich als PR-Biker war nicht dabei?


----------



## zeitweiser (22. September 2005)

Wie gesagt, sobald das Material verfügbar ist werde ich es euch zukommen lassen.
Wie sind der Einheimische und leeqwar eigentlich nach Hause gekommen?
In Wadgassen bei unserer Begegnung fing es schon an zu dämmern!!!!!.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (22. September 2005)

der den ich meine hatte ein ibc-trikot und ein cube.
wir haben richtung sb noch ein wenig gas gegeben und nachdem ich den einheimischen noch ein stück begleitet habe, bin ich in der dämmerung heimgekommen. der weiter reisende war im gegensatz zu mir mit licht ausgestattet. 
hauenstein ist progressiv, also gegen ende hin definitiv nicht mehr fahrbar. die halde ist meiner meinung nach schon zu packen. es gibt im saarland schon wahnsinnige auf dem bike, die genug watt über den nötigen zeitraum drücken können.


----------



## Limit83 (22. September 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt im saarland schon wahnsinnige auf dem bike, die genug watt über den nötigen zeitraum drücken können.


Wer?


----------



## leeqwar (22. September 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer?



du arbeitest direkt an der quelle. wieviele 600 watt kanditaten gibt es denn in der kartei ?


----------



## Limit83 (22. September 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> du arbeitest direkt an der quelle. wieviele 600 watt kanditaten gibt es denn in der kartei ?


 
Ich muss einfach nur wieder meinen Knallroten Kopf bekommen und dann klappt das auch, habs ja erst einmal versucht.


----------



## leeqwar (23. September 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss einfach nur wieder meinen Knallroten Kopf bekommen und dann klappt das auch, habs ja erst einmal versucht.



na dann will ich am samstag keinen unterschied mehr zwischen kopf und trikot farbe mehr erkennen können  

der einheimische hat die theorie aufgestellt, dass die symbiose zwischen seinem absenkbaren hi-tech material und meinen beinen bei idealem gewicht meinerseits zum erfolg führen könnte. ich bin da eher skeptisch


----------



## Einheimischer (23. September 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> na dann will ich am samstag keinen unterschied mehr zwischen kopf und trikot farbe mehr erkennen können
> 
> der einheimische hat die theorie aufgestellt, dass die symbiose zwischen seinem absenkbaren hi-tech material und meinen beinen bei idealem gewicht meinerseits zum erfolg führen könnte. ich bin da eher skeptisch



Hmm, vieleicht bräuchtest du aber auch noch meine Beine  mein Material könnt ich dir ja geben... ach ich nehm einfach ab und fahr da selbst hoch   
Ich bin übrigens auch noch gut nach Hause gekommen, obwohl man mich zweimal, mit Autofahrerischen "Meisterleistungen", versucht hat davon abzuhalten  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (23. September 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> na dann will ich am samstag keinen unterschied mehr zwischen kopf und trikot farbe mehr erkennen können
> 
> der einheimische hat die theorie aufgestellt, dass die symbiose zwischen seinem absenkbaren hi-tech material und meinen beinen bei idealem gewicht meinerseits zum erfolg führen könnte. ich bin da eher skeptisch


Ich gebe mein Bestes! Notfalls mittels Kriegsbemalung! ;-)

Also ich wäre für die Fusion von CrazyEddies Leichtbaubike, dem Gewicht meines kleinen Bruders (11 Jahre) und den Beinen von Lance, das sollte klappen!   

Gruß


----------



## muchacho (29. September 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> wer waren eigentlich die ganzen leute gestern ? haben die alle hier im forum mitgelesen ?
> den kameramann hätte ich gerne noch mit fragen durchlöchert. ist der auch hier ? gibts was zu sehen ? die qualität eines hd-rekorders würde mich mal interessieren.
> und wer war das, der eigentlich nur noch 3 mal hätte die kurbel rumdrehen müssen, um ein stück weiter zu fahren als ich ?
> fragen über fragen...


 


das mit der kurbel war dann wohl ich!


----------



## Einheimischer (22. Oktober 2005)

Lange her, aber nachdem mich leeqwar letzens daran erinnert hat, dass ich noch Bilder von der Tour habe, sind diese nun endlich online.
Zu finden auf www.einheimischer.de.vu

Grüße.


----------



## chris84 (22. Oktober 2005)

endlich    ich hatte die schon fast vergessen! 

sind aber echt tolle Bilder geworden!    macht gerade lust auf Halde   

und das Wetter war so schön   

wann starten wir den nächsten Versuch?   

by the way: erinnert ihr euch noch an die erste Haldentour letztes Jahr Allerheiligen?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## LoR_1 (23. Oktober 2005)

Na klar... wer erinnert sich da nicht dran?! 
Bis bald!


----------



## chris84 (23. Oktober 2005)

oha! wer is denn da mal wieder online? 

gibts den Netzbachweihertreff noch? wir müssen unbedingt mal wieder zusammen fahren!   

Gruß
Chris


----------



## LoR_1 (24. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Chris.

Den Treffpunkt im NBT gibt es zur Zeit leider nicht mehr.
Ich laufe momentan auch mehr oder widme mich anderen sportlichen Betätigungen, sonst hätte ich dir vorgeschlagen den Treffpunkt zu reanimieren. Aber du könntest mal UweG anhauen,... vielleicht besteht da Interesse.

Wir können Mittwoch um 17 Uhr an der Uni vor Halle 6 zusammen fahren. Ich werde da sein und an Limits Techniktraining teilnehmen, wenn es nicht übel regnet oder ich nicht arbeiten muß. 

@Limit83: Wenn ich nicht komme, dann schreib ich dir auf jeden Fall noch ne PM oder ruf dich über Handy an. Ansonsten sehen wir uns zum vereinbarten Termin.

PS.: Bald steht wieder ein Ausflug zu künstlichen Bergen an. 
Mit meinen gelehrigen Schülern aus Nlxw! 
Vielleicht will ja jemand mit


----------



## leeqwar (24. Oktober 2005)

na dann könnte es ja bald mal zu einem auflösen der wette zwischen dem einheimischen und mir kommen, ob es eine bestimmte person an einer gewissen stellte schafft runterzufahren oder nicht...   

gesundheitsmässig sieht es die woche schon wieder langsam besser aus.


----------



## chris84 (24. Oktober 2005)

mal sehen wie es bei mir den winter über weiter geht, vielleicht versuch ich da mal wieder nen Treffpunkt in Riegelsberg oder NBT anzukurbeln. 

was is eigentlich mit domme? den hab ich ja schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen...

Mittwoch hört sich auch net schlecht an. Mal sehen ob ich da einrichten kann, allerdings ist das für mich ja immer mit ewig weiter anreise verbunden bis zur uni... (vor allem dannach im dunkeln wieder heim   )

lass hören wenn du die nächste Haldentour machst, da bin ich dabei! 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## domme (24. Oktober 2005)

Wer ruft nach mir?   

Aaaalso, wenn ich wieder völlig fit bin, werde ich wieder aufs Bike steigen! Hatte da einen etwas härteren Aufschlag auf 2000m Höhe (AUF! Nicht AUS 2000m!!!). Aber so langsam bewegen sich die Knochen und Gelenke wieder so, wie es sein soll. 


Ich würde dann auch gerne wieder samstags im NBT fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

